# Need help caseless doorjambs



## Edthepainter (Aug 15, 2019)

I’m having trouble running metal on the inside of these jambs. Just wanted to know what is typical to use because we’ve tried running corner bead and L metal and neither one wants to sit in the groove properly for the Kerfed jamb. The contractor wanted all the rock hung before he hung doors so all the rock is cut back to the framing and it isn’t sitting over the slot of the Kerfed jamb. Just need some help and ideas of what to do here this jobs a pain in the ass.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Get the framers to timber trim over it all.


----------

